# Front brake pad rattle/noise....



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi.

I recently changed the front brake pads on my 1990 Jetta, and though it brakes, it makes a rattling noise when driving through rough streets (small cracks). I took out the wheels and started wigling anything to see if something was loose, and it seems that the brake pads are not perfectly fitted 'cause they move and hit something and make the rattle... the worst offender is the driver side... this is how it looks like:




























Is there any special way to install the anti-rattle springs (more like clips or metal slides) because I think they're not doing their job jejeje....


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you re-use the old anti-rattle clip, or install new ones when you installed the new pads? Also what pads did you use also?


----------



## nyvwb4 (Nov 9, 2008)

I did my brakes about a week ago and was fine since the other day...getting a high pitched woooo 
intermittent sound after driving a few miles some times goes away when I depress the pedal. Also chatters on little bups and pot holes a bit now too. 

I reused the spring on the drivers side and its bent out of shape and not as centered now so maybe thats the noise. I broke the other side retainer/anti chadder spring and bought a 2pack at Autozone for about 10 bucks. 

Went with Meyle rotors/ PBR metalmasters...I hope after a few hudred more miles the wooo wooo woo **** goes away. 

Also noticed the pads arent flat to the rotors a little bit ... pads seem slightly touching the rootor toward the center and away from it going outward of the rotor on both sides? still better than the pulseing pedal and steering wheel. The rears need doing now.


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

the clips are new and the pads Autozones I think... maybe I didnt installed the clips right... 

the pads wiggle a little to the front/back and also to the sides where they sound like they hit on metal...


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

aftermarket pads will do that. I had the same problem on my passat, put in OEM pads and no more rattle. it was annoying as hell every little bump or crack in the road. The reason they supply those "anti-rattle" clips is because the pads ARE NOT made to oem specs. Only slightly oem specs and you get the play in the pad to bracket clearance like the pad is not tight in there. Those clips take up that space. 
I have used pads from just about every manufacturer, bendix, ate, wagner, ebc, monroe, bosch, beck arnley, raybestos. All not made to OEM specs. The only pads I have found that are close or good enough to oem are akebono but they tend to squeel if you glaze them from hard stopping.

Cheap pads gets you cheap pads. opcorn:


----------



## nyvwb4 (Nov 9, 2008)

what about PBR metal masters on meyle rotors from ecs? Ive got chatter and then some!


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pbr metal masters are like the cheapest "ecs" pads lol


----------

